# Texas Tripe



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Texas raw feeders, has anyone ever gotten meat from these guys?

Texas Tripe All Meat Dog Food

I placed an order for the beef tripe blend and also ground venison, both very good prices compared to the raw food store here in Houston. 20lb case each. And both came in smaller 2lb individual packages, which was really nice. 

But I'm hoping to get a large order of beef hearts in my next order. The website says "cryvac", so I'm assuming that means they're individually packaged in a 60lb case? Anyone ever gotten these and can tell me?

I tried the email on their website but didn't get a reply.

By the way, I would definately recommend this guy to any Texas raw feeders in the areas they have drop offs. :thumbup: Super nice, and the prices on some of the products are cheaper than I can get from a bulk supplier in Houston, which doesn't have tripe.


----------

